# Sideways photos



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I realize that some people post directly from their phones and the photos sometimes show up sideways. OK that's fine …... as long as they don't expect their post to be read, by me anyway.

Call me an old curmudgeon if you will but if someone doesn't have the time to post their project properly, I don't have the time to look at it. I'm sure I'm not alone on this one.

Try to read this as a kindly encouragement to give your hard work the respect it deserves.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Paul,
I have an I-phone that just refuses to comply. It takes pictures upside-down and every other way but the right way.. You are right; I can copy the pictures on my photo and adjust them to the correct position; which I normally do. I think by the time people feel the need to present a picture of their issue, they are beyond their frustration point and don't realize a picture is worth a thousand words. Human nature I guess. However, to take the guess work out of the equation and get the right reply, I agree, you have to show the picture; picture perfect.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

You're right. You're not alone.
Roger


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well you old sailors always were a bit cranky….out there on the high seas all alone, looking for deserted islands to go bury your treasure….barrels of hootch buried for the next beach front fire, talking to the parrots in the trees….LOL…IM WITH YOU…amen…


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

I like sideways pictures…but I fall down a lot too.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree Paul, I don't appreciate trying to view photos that are sideways. I've complained about this before; unless it is different now, the website only orients pictures in landscape format and if you happen to have a photo in portrait format, even if you rotate it before posting, it will show up on the website rotated. It has annoyed me so much that I haven't posted projects for that reason.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have posted incorrectly. Made me mad and take the time to figure out how to fix the problem. Simple solution, but you're right, it's a matter of pride in what you do.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

So Paul….I assume your the old curmudgeon in the back?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

You can add me to the list of people who will ignore and scroll right past anything to do with a sideways photo.
If it not worth the effort for someone to learn how to edit and post a photo then why would they expect anyone to put any effort into viewing it…If you take pride in your work then take pride in everything that you do…including the posting…and the quality and backgrounds used for your work…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Iphone pics will post correctly if they are taken when the home button on the phone is to the right, phone held in 'landscape' position. Every time.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree… I hate to twist & hurt my neck… Not worth it…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Tony*,  
I may or may not be the guy in the back but I'm too damn old to be the guy in the front.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I agree too! I might not scroll past, but it will have to be awfully interesting if I don't.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Is this table saw worth $800?,it's a Sear's direct drive,the seller says he only used it once just to build his house:


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Concur. Pride in craftsmanship is why most of us are here, and whether we are crafting in wood or 0s and 1s here.

Edit: Nicely done, Ken. ^


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Tony, GREAT pic!

Paul, I agree that those sideways pics are annoying.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree, discard the post if the pics are either upside down or sideways. It tells a lot about the care of the poster.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not so easily annoyed or petty enough to ignore anyone's post based on the quality of photos or their correct grammar ! We are not all professionals here, most of us are amateurs who are willing to share ideas and techniques and photos. Let's not forget who we are , or elevate ourselves to such lofty heights we get nosebleeds from our effete heights. Post on without fear of unwarranted criticism, or is my naivete showing and you are all now embarrassed for my faux pas of base objections ?


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm on your side Paul, if you spent a lot of your own time creating something to share & then present it other than "normal" then I' afraid I'm not really interested in having a look & trying to figure it out.
That's my 2c worth
Pete


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

This topic is just a sad thing to start a thread about. Give the guy a break. The sign he did was very cool and well thought out. He had pride in his work and he posted it. He got the picture turned sideways…are you kidding me. You want to whine about that. Give the guy a hand, show him how to fix the issue, help him out. I don't own an Iphone or I would have. Paul, who really cares if you read a post, my post or any post. Are you the picture police. If you post a picture wrong…you don't have pride. How sad are you? Then you have the neutered sheep…me too, I agree,ect. Give the guy some help.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Jeff, 
please re-read Paul's last sentence, you may have possibly missed the point. cheers mate
Pete


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry Jeff, that went over my head. Who are you talking about? My comments are about the many posts that I have seen recently that are difficult to see because they are not oriented correctly. It is not an attack on any individual.
In fact it is an encouragement for posters to respect their work. 
If I came on a little strong for your taste, I apologize but I won't get into an argument with you.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I asked the site manager here if she could help people with this very problem of posting photo's correctly.
She obviously doesn't know how to handle problems or doesn't care based on her answer….................


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*"This topic is just a sad thing to start a thread about."*

One good thing about this site is you're free to express your Own Opinion. Even if it is the opposite of Everyone else's. Of course it's also about *"Never Being Wrong". *

What's "sad" about it? Personally I'm fed up with pictures NOT being Posted Properly but also the Quality of some of them. So dark you can barely make out what it is, or a Partial Picture that's cut off some of the Project.

Along with that goes the Lack of any Description of the Technical Aspects of the build. "A Christmas Present" doesn't cut it. Usually from the same guy who's Posted 4/5 Projects at the same time with NO Description.

Then I ask myself "Why are there 4/5/6 Comments about how great the Project is."

MANY, MANY Times I've downloaded one of the Cruddy Pictures. Turned it, Cleaned it up, etc. etc. etc. That takes me at least 10/15 Minutes to do that. Do I even get a Thank You? NO! A few times I've even gotten a PM telling me to lay off changing their Pictures.

*"He got the picture turned sideways…are you kidding me. You want to whine about that. Give the guy a hand, show him how to fix the issue, help him out." *

That's exactly what I was doing. With emphasis on "WAS". Not any more! It's a waste of my time!

Besides that, this is a "Woodworking Site". Not a "Photography Site" to teach others how to Take and Post Pictures properly.

It all comes down to "Pride". If you really don't care how your Pictures look and /or the Content you Post with them.

That's Fine by me! But don't expect Me to look at them or leave some kind of "Nice Job" comment.

As Paul Said: *"Try to read this as a kindly encouragement to give your hard work the respect it deserves."*


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Paul, you darn well know what I'm talking about. Rick…well ?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I totally agree Paul, Greg also made a good point about going even further with the thought by taking the trouble to edit photos and also to use appropriate backgrounds.

I do edit my photos, but not the backgrounds. Photos can really sing with decent backgrounds. It would be nice to be able to just change the backgrounds in the edit function or Photo Shop, but I don't have programs for that and I suspect most others don't either. That said, the busy backgrounds showing details of someone's shop sometimes add a little interest too.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm right there with you ShipWright. I've scratched my head about this many a time.

Lumberjocks has lot's of folks who can figure out, and execute, spectacular woodwork, but they can't figure out how to rotate a photo before posting?

Give ME a break. And NO, using an iPhone is NOT an excuse. If anything it's easier to edit a picture on the iPhone than on a PC. Just go to your photos on the iPhone, select "edit" and rotate until it's in the right orientation. Easy Peasy. It's a hell of a lot easier than cutting that dovetail or that mortise and tenon joint.

You guys are better than this.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm with you too Paul. I always shoot for "decent" and when time permits I use the big photo hardware (softbox & flashes). Why bother read if it's not properly shown anyway?


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

One of the main reasons I am here is to look at projects. I think your missing out if you just pass them by. If I think it's an interesting project I just right click/save and the picture opens, I turn it, look at it, then delete it and move on.
To me it's no big deal to make a few strokes with your mouse. As far as a sideways picture showing the persons pride, I don't agree, as easy as it is, not everybody is computer literate. I think just posting their picture shows they have pride. I think it's a non issue and really agree that if it's too much trouble then move on, but your the one that will be missing out on what may possibly be a great project.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Taking good photos that are not turned sideways is not rocket science and anyone smart enough to build a project and use tools should have the ability to spned a little bit of time learning what is needed to take a photo and post it correctly. I know 7 year old children that can orient a photo properly….wwe all just have to be smarter or as smart as a 7 year old


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

IWUD4U,I fully agree with paul. The whole point of this thread is that sideway pictures , pictures that are too dark to see,or long winded posts specially with no breaks or paragraphs,all could very likely get ignored by many .


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

That's fine Ken, you don't need to tell me who you agree or disagree with, I understood the point.

I was just giving my opinion.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello

If you want to be respected the basic is to respect other and then please post all the pictures on the good side

Fully agree with paul !!!!!!!


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

My workbench is turtle backed on sawhorses while under construction. I did post a couple upside down pics to show as a prequel to what it will look like on it's feet. Maybe irritating to some but 'comme ci comme ca'. ////\\\\


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

You are definitely not alone on this one, Paul.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

+1 on Tony's pic. 
I think that pride in craftsmanship is the bottom line here, and how you show your wares depicts your pride.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

This thread was immediately started after this gentleman http://lumberjocks.com/projects/99318 posted a pretty awesome sign. The thread then continued, with people piling on with statements about pride in your work, you must have no pride in your work, bla, bla,. The guy posted his picture incorrectly. I'm sure if he knew how, the picture would have been posted correctly. One person helped the guy out. If you do not get that you are sad.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*IWUD4U:*

RE: *" I just right click/save and the picture opens, I turn it, look at it, then delete it and move on."*

Perhaps we're using different types of Programs but if I Right Click, I have to then click on *"Save picture as…" *(Don't have a "Save" only choice) and Save it to my computer. Only then can I "Adjust" the Picture, off Site.

You're saying you can do all that on here and "save" actually opens the picture AND allows you to Rotate the Picture? I'd like to be able to do that. Would you explain a little more Please.

"Save" usually means exactly that. You have to "Save" it somewhere THEN Adjust it.

Thank You: Rick

*Paul:* Sorry to go "Off Topic". Just a "Learning Experience".


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Jeff:*

"....posted a pretty awesome sign. The thread then continued, with people piling on with statements about pride in your work, you must have no pride in your work, bla, bla,."

I just had a look at the Link that You posted as above 2 Minutes ago.

The Facts, as I just saw them, are that the First Poster "spudhogg" complimented him AND re-did his picture, very nicely.

That was followed by 3 other Posters only, ALL giving Complimentary Remarks.

Perhaps they all got "Flagged" and "Management" Deleted all the "Pile Oner's"?

*EDIT:* Make that 4 Posters since you've now added your "Complimentary Comment" a few minutes ago.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Rick, I don't think you have a clue…continue typing, carry on.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

freddy:

*WRONG!!* ..........You said what You said…. I checked THE FACTS from YOUR Post #36!... You're Post was pure Horse… *EDIT: Not Accurate*.

This is how YOU Explain it? "Not A Clue" is Right! SAD, VERY SAD!!

Been FUN! but I'm outta here.

With All Due Respect Of Course.

Ya'll Have A Nice Day Now!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I agree. It's annoying. I just tilt my head and move on.

It's just as annoying when people don't use the correct their, there, and they're or your & you're, or call their phone the "I-phone"....


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

NO WAY Chuck! You're didn't just go their!

I've got to confess that my pictures are poo. I'll work on it.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It's all relative:


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Have to agree with Paul (et al)...
There is also this, even a mediocre project can look fantastic, given the proper presentation!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I think Paul's statement is being taken out of context. I take it more as a professional tip to improve your presentation. Many of us are trying to sell products. Sometimes we all need a reminder that the little things make a difference. One of the reasons that his (and numerous others) project postings grab our attention is because of their attention to detail. So don't just take this as a critique, but as a lesson to learn.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You hit the nail n the head Monte! Lighten up and take it for what it is worth and as intended.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Mike: Very Good Point!

Monte: " One of the reasons that his (and numerous others) project postings grab our attention is because of their attention to detail. So don't just take this as a critique, but as a lesson to learn." Agree 100%!


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

My first project was posted sideways because I thought the managers of this site would have enough pride to have a self correcting feature. After all, I did turn it right way up but then it flipped sideways when transferred to profile.

So, logically, one might reason tha, it would "flip" again to correct, upon posting to open forum.

Creative people can go or be every which way, in their thinking, their habits, and their attitudes. Go with them.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

2 years later and the problem has only grown worse. It's too bad we don't have moderators, nuke these posts and tell them to fix them and the problem will go away. This is just laziness.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

¡soʇoɥd ǝsoɥʇ ɥʇᴉʍ sɯǝlqoɹd ou ǝǝs I


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

You see funny!


----------

